

How to identify fake chicken eggs - thisjepisje
http://www.chinahush.com/2009/04/24/how-to-identify-fake-chicken-eggs/

======
gus_massa
This is probably a hoax: [http://www.hoax-slayer.com/fake-eggs-
china.shtml](http://www.hoax-slayer.com/fake-eggs-china.shtml)

